# AMR San Diego EMT-B Starting pay rate



## GusD EMT (Oct 30, 2011)

Well its me again I just want to know how much those AMR San Diego pay its starting EMT-B?


----------



## yanikemt (Oct 31, 2011)

Once again this topic has been asked over and over....


----------



## mike1390 (Oct 31, 2011)

your getting annoying dude. call and ask, pick up that device you pay monthly for or your parents pay for and use it.


----------

